# ? about canning minced garlic



## All country (Dec 23, 2003)

I have lots of garlic this year and it's almost ready to harvest. I would like to mince a lot of it up into olive oil and can it. I imagine it would take a hot water bath. Does anyone have any processing times for this?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

nope...not safe. 
you can mince it with the olive oil and freeze it in blobs or an icecube tray, or dehydrate or pickle it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree. Oils, with a couple of tested exceptions using a T or so, isn't recommended in canning. And since garlic is a low-acid food it would have to be pressure canned even without the oil. Garlic loses most all of its flavor in the process. Check out this good article from UC Davis for more info:

Garlic: Safe Methods to Store, Preserve, and Enjoy

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uc_davis/uc_davis_garlic.pdf

Pickled garlic is another option but if you want it in oil, then freezing is the way to go. Drying it is another option but do it outside or the odor will permeate the whole house.


----------



## All country (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks! Looks like I'll be freezing some for quick use. Just braiding and storing the rest in the root cellar.


----------

